# Question to fursuit makers...



## malis (Oct 22, 2008)

No, I'm not looking to buy a fursuit as they still creep me out. I have nothing against those that wear them, but I have a weird phobia of them lol. I don't even like mascots. Anyway, I -am- planning on making some ears, a tail, and paw socks and gloves. However, I want to add claws to the socks and gloves, but I have no idea where I'd get them. Halp! Also, what's the best type of wire or whatever to use for ears and stuff?


----------



## Beastcub (Oct 23, 2008)

Ta da 
http://cgi.ebay.com/TANDY-LEATHERCR...7837596QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116
premade and you can sew them using the lecklace hole or glue them on


----------



## malis (Oct 23, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> Ta da
> http://cgi.ebay.com/TANDY-LEATHERCR...7837596QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116
> premade and you can sew them using the lecklace hole or glue them on



Ah, thank you very much! <3


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 23, 2008)

If you are handy with clay, you can try using Sculpty Clay (Primo is a better brand though), to make claws.

You can take the claws and give them a flat part where they attach so they are glued on like finger nails are. Or you can put your own holes into the base of each claw to sow them in.

Just be careful to not over bake them. You can use Finger Nail Polish to harden the outside, and that will help make them no brittle. The only down-side is it gives it a slightly wet look.


----------



## malis (Oct 23, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> If you are handy with clay, you can try using Sculpty Clay (Primo is a better brand though), to make claws.
> 
> You can take the claws and give them a flat part where they attach so they are glued on like finger nails are. Or you can put your own holes into the base of each claw to sow them in.
> 
> Just be careful to not over bake them. You can use Finger Nail Polish to harden the outside, and that will help make them no brittle. The only down-side is it gives it a slightly wet look.


Oh, I didn't think of that! I've been using Sculpty Clay for a long time now actually (just to make little figures and knickknacks and whatnot, but still). Thanks!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 23, 2008)

malis said:


> Oh, I didn't think of that! I've been using Sculpty Clay for a long time now actually (just to make little figures and knickknacks and whatnot, but still). Thanks!



You are welcome.


----------

